

Giving Back to the Developer Community as a Junior - jcap49
http://blog.johncapecelatro.com/post/76028983825/giving-back-to-the-developer-community-as-a-junior

======
davidgerard
Quite a lot of projects are following LibreOffice's lead and setting up lists
of "easy hacks" \- simple bugs, cleanup work, etc. It's a good way to get
useful work into a project and be able to put it on your resume.

